# sharptail hunting



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I have an opportunity to hunt sharps in Cache County this year. Based on what a few of you have told me, if I don't know somebody with private property then I may be out of luck if I am relying on Walk In areas. Be that as it may I am still hoping to pull the trigger on a bird but am wondering if my 12 gauge with pheasant type loads is too much for the birds? Any other advice you could give me to be successful would also be appreciated.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

when i was in montana we'd shoot them with 4 an 5 shot, pheasant loads work just fine and you wont destroy the meat


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Pheasant loads work fine for sharpies. They are smaller and less durable birds than phez. I use #6 shot. Be the first guy on the WIA and you'll probably get your birds.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Be the first guy on the WIA and you'll probably get your birds.


Good luck with that!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I know. The guy sounds like he needs some hope, though. Let's be honest - The WIA's are like a Wal-Mart parking lot on opening morning.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I think there is enough WIA area in Clarkston and Richmond, you should be able to scare up a couple of birds. Good luck!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a reminder in case anyone out there hasnt seen the change in WIA rules this year. You must obtain a walk in access permit before entering one. They are free of charge and you can get them on line very easily. We were checked this year dove hunting while on a WIA.


----------

